# my friends b13



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

my friends b13 what do you think?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i like all 3 of em


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

not a big fan of the kit but it still looks good


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I like it except the R-34 style holes in the front cover.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

hey that looks like mine!


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

That car looks tight as hell. What kit is that? I think that is the one someone was tellin me to get for my car.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

All show.....no go? I have my car the EXACT same opposite. Not my style but looks nicely done.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

the kit he has is the aero duo


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

ladybunnz23 said:


> *That car looks tight as hell. What kit is that? I think that is the one someone was tellin me to get for my car. *


sometimes they dont fit correctly tho. thats the bad part.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *sometimes they dont fit correctly tho. thats the bad part. *


Really... so are you sayin don't get this kit. Is there somewhere that i can purchase it and it fit right or it just won't fit right at all from any company.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

yeah, whats under the hood?
it looks kinda ricey from the outside...
but its coo


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Not feeling the hood the front and side skirts are very nice the rear is nice to but seems to stick out smidge too far but then again could look different in person at any rate nice ride gets props.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that car is not ricey, it looks dope as hell in person...the rims are off the chain 2.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

that is a very nice setup... I have a white classic too and I was condiering this setup but was unsure how it would turn out. I am glad to see that it turned out well...


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

thats one of the cleaner cars i have seen with the aero duo kit... not my style either but it looks clean from the pics... good job


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL!!! no complaints here :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride. i like the kit, especially that front bumper and sides.


----------

